
ExtremeTalk: Why aren’t you using an SSD yet? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/106173-extremetalk-why-arent-you-using-an-ssd-yet
======
kls
SSD was by far the best upgrade I made on my machine. I would recommend it in
a heartbeat, if it where down to the choice of more RAM, faster processor or
SSD I would choose the SSD, it is night and day. I ended up getting a NAS
server for my home office to solve the smaller storage space of SSD. If I do
not use files for a while I just move them over to the NAS which has plenty of
storage space. It ended up being a better solution anyways, as not I have a
backup system that does not require attaching storage.

